# uromastyx and tortoise together??



## leopardgeckobanter (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi guys just asking and by no means am I going to go through with it but what do you guys think about housing a uromastyx and desert habitat tortoise together would only male sense same temps, diet, humidity ect, (again just for thoughts not going to go through with this)


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

I can't even begin to understand why anyone would want to do this?


----------



## leopardgeckobanter (Sep 3, 2013)

Neither do I but would be interesting to hear if anyone has :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I would have thought the uro would need higher temps than the tort even if it is a desert tort. Torts are also very nippy and would probably take a bite out of the uro.


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

Tortoises don't play well with others, so I wouldn't do this. As above, I can't see why you'd want to anyway.


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

Well actually, this isn't as farfetched as you'd think. Some zoo's here keep turtle and lizards together too (Malacochersus/Gerrhosaurus and Pyxi/Oplurus I think). I haven't been able to visit this particular zoo to see how they managed this though.

Anyway, you'd have to have a truly huge vivarium should you attempt to pull this off and a very deep understanding of both species. I don't think this kind of project would end very well for most people.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

First off I personally wouldn't do this and wouldn't reccomend it to be honest. There are some mixed species setups I've seen in magazines and read about though. 

You need to look at what species overlap in the wild. I've no idea how aggressive and territorial uromastyx are. As a tortoise keeper I know what tortoises are like though. Males can be quite aggressive in some species. They can also become quite stressed easily so if the lizard was a fair bit bigger than the tort that might be a problem. Feeding could be problematic also and could lead to aggression issues and fighting. 

The one thing all the mixed setups I've seen have in common is they contain species that overlap in the wild and they have absolutely tons of space both ground and treetop. They can all get away from each other basically.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> I've no idea how aggressive and territorial uromastyx are


They are fairly territorial and can be aggressive during breeding season especially the females.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Debbie1962 said:


> They are fairly territorial and can be aggressive during breeding season especially the females.


Sounds like a recipie for disater then. 

I've only read very vaguely about them as a species to be honest so know next to nothing about them.

Tortoises can be aggressive but I'm imagining the Uromastyx being far quicker and agile compared to a tortoise.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Unfortunately zoos are often bad examples of care for reptiles, as much as I wish it werent true. However, as supatips pointed out, the thing they seem to have in common that allows for it is a whole lot of space. Large room size enclosures can allow for enough space to have species together, but it really does require enough room for them to be out of sight of each other if they want to be. They then have the capacity to control their stress naturally. Most people would not have that kind of room to accommodate the multiple basking areas, feeding areas, etc that this kind of thing would require, I think.


----------



## Reema (Mar 6, 2021)

i have my egyptian uromastyx with my male tortoises together, they are both 7 inch height now so i don’t know when my uromastyx grow bigger if it will harm my tortoise or not , they have been together for a year , they never bite or scratch each other , in fact in the winter they kinda cuddle to warm each other


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Which species of tortoise and how old?

I doubt very much they are cuddling up together. Perhaps you could post some picture with details of the set up - temperatures, substrate, heat source etc?


----------

